

OrientDB becomes Distributed using Hazelcast - lvca
http://www.sdtimes.com/content/article.aspx?ArticleID=65313&page=1

======
wheaties
Wow, the Hazelcast guys came to our office and allowed us to pepper them with
all the questions we could. They were smart, open and honest with their
answers. I think this is the sign of things to come with some of the jvm
targeted libraries who use standard Java collections.

Now if only we could get them to produce a nice Scala version.

~~~
ssmoot
I've toyed with Hazelcast under Scala. Anything in particular you think it's
missing? Is it under-the-covers optimizations you're looking for like
serializing case-classes or something more obvious at the API level I just
haven't run into with my experiments yet?

